# Another clutch of Leopard hatchlings: Here's pics of days vs. 2 months of LEOS



## TortieLuver (Dec 20, 2011)

So I had another clutch of Leopards hatch out and thought it would be fun to show a 2 day and a 2 month next to each other. The larger two month old is already promised to another forum family member. Wow they grow fast huh?


----------



## dmarcus (Dec 20, 2011)

A very big difference for only two months.. Both look very good..


----------



## Neal (Dec 20, 2011)

Very nice lookin'.


----------



## Kvoigt (Dec 20, 2011)

I want one soooo bad!! ...but i know better... i dont have the space just yet


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Dec 20, 2011)

So cute!!!!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Dec 20, 2011)

I don't know what is more amazing... how fast they grow or how tiny they are when they hatch!!


----------



## l0velesly (Dec 20, 2011)

I definitely noticed how round the just-born hatchling was compared to the 2-month one. They're really cute!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Dec 20, 2011)

They look great!


----------



## ShadowRancher (Dec 20, 2011)

Beautiful babies


----------



## DesertGrandma (Dec 26, 2011)

I am amazed at how big the two month old looks. It already has some new white growth on it. Amazing.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Dec 26, 2011)

DesertGrandma said:


> I am amazed at how big the two month old looks. It already has some new white growth on it. Amazing.


 
isn't she amazing? i am so excited


----------



## Tom (Dec 26, 2011)

WOW. Neat comparison. Both look fantastic.


----------



## CGKeith (Dec 26, 2011)

It is pretty amazing how fast they do grow.

And, they look great!


----------



## DesertGrandma (Dec 26, 2011)

Melly-n-shorty said:


> DesertGrandma said:
> 
> 
> > I am amazed at how big the two month old looks. It already has some new white growth on it. Amazing.
> ...



Is this one coming to you?? If so, lucky you. Beautiful!!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Dec 27, 2011)

yep i get her tomorrow. I am super excited!


----------

